# Warrant's Haunt Walkthough - 2010



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

With most of the tot's wound down, I did a walkthough with all my actors in position.

I also have many clips of screams and reactions. That will be posted later after I compile it all. Best haunt evah!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a great time at a wonderful haunt ... nice job!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's the compilation of tot's and the haunt, along with the full version of the Zombie Public Service Announcement.


----------

